# عاجل جدااااااا...كيف يمكن معرفة كود اى جهاز



## نونا (8 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازاى ممكن اعرف كود اى جهاز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وياترى فى فرق بين ال serial number والكود ولا الاتنين واحد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو الرد السريع
مع الشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
:81:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الـ serial number هو رقم مسلسل ينم عن كم جهاز انتج هتى هذه اللحظة ولا يحدد هوية الجهاز أما الكود فلا أعرف ماذا تقصدين على وجه التحديد ولكن يوجد الطراز وهو تحديد لهوية الجهاز وهناك الكود للمنتج وليس للجهاز وهو المسمى الباركود وهو مجموعة من الخطوط الرأسية تمثل كودا لبلد الإنتاج واسم المنتج وتحته نفس الأرقام مكتوبة بالارقام العربية ويمكن قراءة الباركود بأجهزة المسح الضوئى فى منافذ البيع لتحديد السعر و الإجراءات المخزنية من خصم من الموجود واعادة الطلب قبل النفاذ الخ كما يستخدم للجرد السنوى الخ


----------



## نونا (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا انك رديت عليا
انا مهندسة اتصالات وبشتغل فى مستشفى ومطلوب منى اعمل شهادة ميلاد لكل جهاز يعنى اعمل system file لكل الاجهزه ال فى المستشفى وعايزه اكتب الكود بتاع كل جهاز بس مش عارفه ايه هو الكود ده وياريت لو عندك فكره عن كيفية كتابة ملف كل جهاز وايه البيانات ال ممكن اسجلها فيه او تصورك لشكل الملف 
مع الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ستجدى فى خلفية الجهاز او مكان ما غير ظاهر قطعة الومنيوم مثبتة عليها كافة معلومات الجهاز
يمكنك استخدام الطراز - الرقم المسلسل تاريخ الوصول (شراء-استيراد-الخ) تاريخ دخول الخدمة وبيان بالمرات التى تعرض فيها للصيانة الدورية ومن قام بها - الإصلاح ومن قام به (اسم شخص أو اسم جهة) - تواريخ المعايرة واين تمت - ساعات التشغيل وتواريخها واى بيانات اخرى ترين أنها مهمة
ربما مثلا من استخدمة او غير ذلك


----------



## نونا (8 ديسمبر 2006)

مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى انت بجد منقذ
بس انا ليا سؤال كمان ياترى لازم اعمل النظام ده باستخدام الاكسس ولا ممكن استخدم الورد او الاكسس لانهم اسهل فى التعامل عن الاكسس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اى برنامج ممكن فقط اعرفى بكرة حاتعملى بيه اية وكام جهاز عندك تبحثى فى ملفاتهم واستخدمى الترنامج اللى يسهل العمل المستديم - أيضا لا تنسى تكرار تغيير واضافة هذه البيانات
انا عملت حاجة كدة فى صفحة واتصورت لأن الحركة (معدل اضافى البيانات لكل وحدة قليل) مثل مرة كل كذا شهر
اما اذا كنت محتاجة لإنذار بعد عدد ساعات تشغيل لإجراء صيانة دورية او خلافه ممكن تفكرى فى البرامج دى
اكسيل ممكن يعملها بالمناسبة عن طريق ادخال معادلات فة الأعمدة تقوم بحساب الساعات وخصم المنقضى منها وعندما تصل للصفى يتغير لون النص لكن اكسس متخصص فى قواعد البيانات ويمكنة عمل اشياء اكثر خسب احتياجاتك
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## نونا (8 ديسمبر 2006)

ان بصيت فى خلفية جهاز عندى وفعلا لقيت بيانات كتير عن الجهاز بس فى بيان مفهمتش هو اختصار لإيه البيان اسمه Fcc Id مش فاهمه معناه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

Federal Communications Commission (FCC) 
وموقعهم هو
http://www.fcc.gov
وطبعا كلمة ID هى اختصار identification 
ان كان يهم ممكن اضافتة وان لم يكن مهم فلا داعى


----------

